
Robert McElice Has Died - big_chungus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_McEliece
======
CurtHagenlocher
One of the best teachers I had at Caltech. Though, given that this apparently
happened in May I'm not sure why it's being posted today.

~~~
big_chungus
I was looking at some of his work, and saw that he had died. I didn't remember
hearing of it, and searched for an hn discussion on it (as there are usually
some excellent stories pertaining to the person; a good reason to read hn.) It
hadn't been posted, so I did. Sure enough, someone who knew him.

------
einpoklum
McElice's cryptosystems, while a bit unwieldy in terms of key sizes (order of
magnitude: 512KB), is not susceptible to the quantum-computer-based attacks
like popular schemes used today.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McEliece_cryptosystem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McEliece_cryptosystem)

------
covercash
5+ months ago...

~~~
agumonkey
grammatically correct title I suppose

